# Gestore Dischi di Gnome e stato smart disattivato

## southern_comfort

Il Gestore Dischi di Gnome mi dice che lo stato smart è disattivato (cosa che su altre distro non accadeva) e non riesco nemmeno a lanciare un controllo sul filesystem ("Authentication is required").

Qualcuno ha idea se sia un problema mio o un bug?

----------

## djinnZ

smartd è installato ed attivo?

----------

## southern_comfort

No, non ho installato smartmoontools.

E' necessario per queste funzioni del gestore dischi di gnome? se così fosse non lo sapevo.

----------

## djinnZ

la scimmia mi è odiosa (quindi posso sbagliarmi) ma vedi se gnome ha installato smartmontoos, in tal caso devi avviare smartd (ovviamente il rilevamento smart può essere disabilitato da bios), questo intendevo, per iniziare a verificare.

----------

## southern_comfort

No, smartmoontools non viene installato, l'unica roba che ho del genere è libatasmart.

Nel bios non vi  è traccia della funzione smart.

----------

## southern_comfort

Cercando in rete ho beccato questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/+bug/553282

Dite che forse è il caso di segnalare anche su gentoo bugzilla?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Rolling Eyes:  Meglio che sto zitto o mi becco una denuncia...

Mi sa che è il caso di segnalarlo, bloccare una funzione solo perchè un utonto potrebbe far danno non è un modo di pensare accettabile, aggiungere una use flag per attivare opzioni potenzialmente dannose sarebbe più logico.

Mi pare di capire che è un problema di libatasmart con gli ssd, nel frattempo potresti risolvere con un downgrade/upgrade di versione del gestore dischi o di libatasmart.

Controlla se è già stato segnalato su bugzilla però. Aprirei anche una discussione sul forum principale.

Dato che sono tornato da poco a gentoo non ti posso essere di grande aiuto in questo ma darei anche uno sguardo all'ebuild, nel peggiore dei casi lo modifichi per disabilitare la patch.

----------

## southern_comfort

Appena posso provvedo a segnalarlo grazie.

----------

